# Ipod Classic 160gb



## Ben063 (4 Janvier 2009)

Mon ipod est neuf, lorsque j'essaie de mettre dela musique il me demande de formater, dois je le faire?

En passant, savez-vous ou je peux trouver de l'info du type comment ça marche...sur ipod. 

La bebel est sur le bord de prendre le bord de la poubelle.


----------



## DeepDark (4 Janvier 2009)

et bienvenue

iTunes te demande de formater à chaque fois que tu veux mettre de la musique dessus ou simplement la première fois?

Guide made in Apple : http://manuals.info.apple.com/fr_FR/Guide_des_fonctionnalites_de_l_iPod_classic.pdf


----------



## chaponico (13 Janvier 2009)

c'est normal la première fois.
Moi j'ai du le faire quand je suis passé d'un PC à un mac. j'ai perdu toute ma musique sur mon ipod mais j'ai importé la bibliothèque de mon PC sur mon mac et j'ai donc tout retrouvé.


----------



## Sexdream37 (18 Janvier 2009)

si iTunes te demande de formater ton iPod a chaque fois que  tu veux mettre de la musique dessus, c'est que tu as synchroniser ton iPod avec iTunes, donc pour remettre des musiques dessus il doit tout reprendre. Tu peux aussi mettre ta musique manuellement sur ton iPod en les glissant tout simplement dans ton iPod


----------

